# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  جدیدترین روشهای تقلب در امتحانات رسید!

## a.z.s

ساعت 24-با نزدیک شدن به ایام امتحانات و شنیدن نام امتحان خیلی‌ها رنگ شان زرد می‌شود و دستانشان یخ می‌کند و در اضطراب ناشی از نخواندن درس در پی هر راهی برای گرفتن حتی نمره لب مرز برای پاسی می‌دوند.دو هفته تا امتحان وقت دارم با 8 فصل درس‌، هفته‌ای 4 فصل بخوانم تمام می‌شود‌! 2 روز مانده با 8 فصل‌، روزی 4 فصل و در نهایت یک شب مانده به امتحان و هر 8 فصل در یک شب! کمتر دانش آموز و دانشجویی است که چنین برنامه‌ای را تجربه و تفریحاتش را روز به روز جایگزین درس و برنامه امتحان نکرده باشد‌.

انگاری این تبدیل به یک اصل شده که دانش آموزان و دانشجویان یک گوششان در و آن دیگری دروازه است که هرچی به آن‌ها گفته می‌شود درس‌هایتان را در طول ترم بخوانید و شب امتحان را برای مرور بگذارید اما باز هم به گوششان نمی‌رود و در طول ترم دفتر و کتاب و جزوه رو می‌بوسند و می‌گذارند کنار و حتی یک نگاه هم بهش نمی اندارند و همین که اسم امتحان میاید همه به تکاپو می‌افتند و به جان معلم و استاد، که بعضی از فصل هارو کم کنید یا چندتا سوال بدید و از همان‌ها امتحان بگیرید، اما خب از آنجایی که این حرف‌ها و توجیهات هیچ خریداری ندارند و معلم طبق روال معقول و منطقی درسی امتحانش را برگزار می‌کند، کم کم کتاب‌ها تبدیل به گنج می‌شوند و از زیر خاک بیرون می‌آیند و دانش آموز می‌ماند با حجم زیادی از یک کتاب با کلی استرس، بی‌خوابی و وحشت برای گرفتن یک نمره پاسی و قبولی! به خاطر همین، کمتر دانش آموزی است که این جمله را از اطرافیان خود نشنیده باشد که جان به جانت کنند شب امتحان درس می‌خوانی و لاغیر! : :Yahoo (4): 

در همین مدت زمان کم هم برای موفق شدن در گرفتن نمره پاسی می‌شود با بعضی ترفند‌ها راه یک ترمه را یک شبه انجام داد. 



دانش آموزان زرنگ در این مواقع چه می‌کنند؟ 
خیلی‌ها فکر می‌کنند که برنامه ریزی، برای‌‌ همان بچه زرنگ‌هایی است که از اول ترم درس‌هایشان را خوانده‌اند! روی همین حساب هم شب امتحان، همین جوری و بدون برنامه شروع به خواندن می‌کنند. بعد از اینکه نصف زمانشان را فقط برای مقدمه کتاب از دست دادند، تازه می‌فهمند که‌ ای دل غافل…اما اگر از من می‌شنوید، برای همین چند ساعت باقی مانده تا امتحان هم برنامه ریزی کنید! اول ببینید که دقیقا چند ساعت فرصت دارید و قصد دارید چند فصل بخوانید! بعد همین مقدار را برای فصل‌های کتابتان عادلانه تقسیم کنید. این جوری هم دستتان می‌آید که چقدر باید بخوانید و هم بیش از حد روی یک مطلب پیش پا افتاده وقت تلف نمی‌کنید! 
 


این گونه هیچ نکته مهم امتحانی از شما مخفی نمی‌ماند
با دوستانتان چک کنید، تا هم خیالتان راحت شود که منبع امتحانی‌تان درست است و هم از آخرین تغییرات و حذفیات امتحان مطلع شوید. وقتی بفهمید که چند صفحه ناقابل از کتابتان حذف شده است، آن هم درست شبی که برای یک صفحه هم حاضرید چانه بزنید، انرژی‌تان مضاعف می‌شود. 

ایزدی رئیس اداره مشاوره تحصیلی شغلی وزارت آموزش و پرورش گفت: خواندن درس با همکلاسی و رفع اشکال با او در یادگیری موثر است همچنین این گونه درس خواندن باعث می‌شود تا به یاد آوردن نکات مهمی که معلم در طول ترم برای امتحان ذکر کرده است بهتر صورت گیرد و روی آن‌ها بیشتر کار شود، حتی اگر باز هم در مواردی اشکال وجود داشت با یادداشت کردن آن‌ها و رفع اشکال با معلم حداکثر تا قبل از ساعت امتحان، می‌توان کاری کرد که در وقت امتحان دیگر نقطه تاریک و مبهمی از درس در ذهن باقی نماند و با خیالی آسوده از مرور تمام نکات مهمی که معلم گفته است در سر جلسه حاضر شد. 



بدون تقلب هم می‌توانید ۱۰ بگیرید! 
وی اظهار داشت: این به خود محصلان بر می‌گردد که با توجه به شناسایی توانایی و استعداد خود در مدت زمان محدود بهترین شیوه برای حفظ و درک مفاهیم را به کار گیرند و با جلوگیری از پراکندگی حواس و حفظ تمرکز موفق شوند. مثلا برخی از دانش آموزان از طریق شیوه‌های تصویری یا رمزگذاری یا حفظ کلید واژه‌های هر متن، مطالب را بهتر به خاطر می‌سپارند. 

استفاده از حفظ کلید واژه‌ها بدین صورت است که واژه‌های مهم یک متن را حفظ می‌کنند و سپس متنی متناسب را با ذهن خود برای‌‌ همان واژه‌های مهم که نمره به آن‌ها تعلق می‌گیرد می‌پرورانند و می‌نویسند. یا حتی بعضی از دانش آموزان عکس ذهنی از برخی صفحه‌ها می‌گیرند و با توجه به تصویری که از آن صفحه در ذهن دارند و هرگز هم پاک نمی‌شود، مطالب را روی برگه پیاده می‌کنند. 



بارم بندی‌ها را بپا
رئیس اداره مشاوره تحصیلی شغلی وزارت آموزش و پرورش عنوان کرد: ارتباط عمیق و علاقه به درسی که امتحان آن نزدیک است باعث می‌شود *۳۰ درصد* درک و فهم آن برای دانش آموز *بیشتر* باشد. از این رو یک دانش آموز توانمند، با انرژی مثبت دادن، اراده و اعتماد به نفس خود را افزایش می‌دهد تا با یک روحیه شاد و آرام و با اعتماد به خدا برنامه خود را دنبال کند. دانش آموز به هنگام مطالعه با طرح سوال از خود یا مرور سوالاتی که معلم در طی کلاس و امتحانات قبل مطرح کرده است می‌تواند نکات و تیترهای مهم را برای خود مرور کند و آن‌ها را بهتر از موارد دیگر به خاطر بسپارد. 

وی افزود: دانستن ریز نمرات یا‌‌ همان بارم بندی درسهای کتاب بسیار کمک کننده است چرا که در مدت زمان محدود که حداکثر ۱۲ ساعت تا امتحان است خواندن فصل‌ها با اولویت بندی بارم بیشتر به بارم کمتر باعث می‌شود فصلهای مهم شناخته شوند و روی آنهایی که در امتحان بارم بیشتری را به خود اختصاص می‌دهند وقت بیشتری صرف شود. 

بکوب درس نخوانید به استخر بروید
ایزدی بیان کرد: بکوب و بدون استراحت، وقت خود را صرف درس خواندن کردن اشتباه است و این خود باعث زدگی فرد از درس و کاهش یادگیری او می‌شود. به همین دلیل توصیه می‌شود برای* هر ۵۰ دقیقه مطالعه ۱۰ دقیقه به مغز استراحت دهید*تا این گونه عملکرد ذهن و مغز با نیرویی دوچندان افزایش پیدا کند و یادگیری سریع‌تر صورت گیرد. همچنین لازم است دانش آموزان در حین مطالعه، از دروس یادداشت برداری نمایند تا بتوانند در فرصت‌های مرده، مطالعات خود را چندین بار مرور کنند و در امتحانات نکته‌ای را از قلم نیندازند. 

وی اذعان داشت: قطعا شیوه‌های یادگیری در افراد متفاوت است اما در هر صورت درس خواندن با ذهن خسته کاری بیهوده است و فرد باید برای باز شدن ذهن و افزایش راندمان یادگیری در ایام امتحانات خیلی از اوقات فراغت خود کم نکند و به پارک، استخر و سینما برود. 



دوپینگ غذایی شب امتحانی
وی گفت: نوشیدن زیاد آب و مصرف پروتئین همراه با صبحانه قبل از امتحان موجب افزایش هوشیاری و تمرکز بهتر در گرفتن اطلاعات می‌شود؛ بنابراین مصرف تخم‌مرغ، پنیر و شیر به توان مغز کمک می‌کند و مصرف آن‌ها در صبح روز امتحان به همراه ترکیبات حاوی فیبر مفید است. مصرف کربوهیدرات‌های مناسب (قندهای طبیعی شامل عسل، خرما و کشمش) با افزایش یک مادهٔ شیمیایی در خون به نام سروتونین باعث مهار درد، اشتها و اضطراب می‌شود. البته مصرف زیاد قندهای مصنوعی در طی دورهٔ امتحان توصیه نمی‌شود؛ زیرا گلوکز به میزان زیاد منجر به کاهش قدرت یادآوری و حافظه می‌شود. بهتر است در دورهٔ امتحانات از مصرف شکر، بیسکویت و سایر ترکیباتی که شکر زیاد دارند اجتناب کنید. 

ایزدی ادامه داد: گاهی در زمان استراحت می‌توانید چای سبز یا چای سیاه کمرنگ بنوشید؛ اما نوشیدن قهوه توصیه *نمی‌شود*؛ زیرا کافئین آن می‌تواند موجب تضعیف سیستم ایمنی و احساس عصبانیت و سردرد شود. همچنین گفتنی است رژیم غذایی پرچرب، روی تمرکز افراد اثرات منفی دارد و حافظه را ضعیف می‌کند. 

اه، تو این شلوغی کجا درس بخوانم؟ 
درس خواندن در محیطی آرام با شرایط مناسب با تمرکز و یادگیری بیش تری همراه است. نور و رنگ، شیوه چیدمان، نظم و ترتیب محیطی که در آن مطالعه انجام می‌شود، در میزان تمرکز و یادگیری موثر است از این رو ایزدی بیان کرد: اتاقی که برای مطالعه و درس خواندن انتخاب می‌شود باید خالی از هرگونه عوامل مزاحم از قبیل موبایل، تلویزیون، تبلت و رایانه و فقط دارای لوازم ضروری فرد برای مطالعه باشد. همچنین اتاق قبل از مطالعه باید به خوبی تمیز و مرتب شده باشد چرا که مرتب بودن اتاق مطالعه بسیار به یادگیری کمک می‌کند. 



خانواده‌ها کاری از دستتان بر نمی‌آید حداقل استرس ندهید
وی در خصوص توصیه‌ای به والدین خاطر نشان کرد: در ایام برگزاری امتحانات به خاطر شور و هیجانی که جوان و نوجوان را فرا می‌گیرد در تغذیه، خواب و بهداشت او تغییراتی ایجاد می‌شود همچنین فشار خانواده‌ها برای گرفتن نمره‌ای مطلوب از سوی فرزندشان یکی دیگر از نگرانی‌های دانش آموزان در این ایام است از این رو باید به خانواده‌ها گفته شود که در این مورد منطقی و آرام برخورد کنند، روند برنامه‌های مدرسه را بسیار طبیعی جلوه دهند و در حفظ آرامش و دادن روحیه با نشاط و فعال در آنان بکوشند تا روی دانش آموز تاثیر منفی ایجاد نشود و فرزندشان در آرام‌ترین فضا بتواند درس بخواند و نمره مطلوب را بگیرد.

باید دانش آموزان از درس خواندن در شب امتحان با کم خوابیدن‌ها، شرایط روحی نامطلوب و پر استرس که موجب خستگی زودهنگام، کاهش بازده و فراموشی زود‌تر مطالب از ذهن آن‌ها می‌شود تجربه کسب کنند و یاد بگیرند که برای دیگر امتحانات خود از ابتدای ترم تحصیلی برنامه ریزی داشته باشند و خود را به این شیوه عادت دهند. مطمئنا در این صورت است که دانش آموز با‌‌ همان اندک اندک خواندن و مرور در شب امتحان می‌تواند در امتحانات موفق‌تر ظاهر شود و در ‌‌نهایت با گرفتن نمره‌ای بالا و نه فقط نمره‌ای برای پاس شدن درس لذتی دوچندان ببرد. 

تقلب راه اول و راه آخر برای موفقیت در امتحان نیست، پس به جای ترس و دلهره و دست به دامن درسخوان کلاس شدن برای تقلب میان سیل عظیمی از مراقبان با چشم و گوش‌های تیز و این همه کمیته انضباطی و گرفتن نمره صفر به محض مشاهده تقلب بهتر است درس بخوانید تا موفق شوید و در شرایط اضطراری به ترفندهای شب امتحانی ناخنکی بزنید؛ فراموش نکنید، موفقیت تکرار لجوجانهٔ کارهای ساده و درست است.

----------


## a.z.s

ینی اولین کسایی که میان این تاپیک با این عنوان گمراه کننده درس نخون تشریف دارن
ببینم کی چراغ اول رو روشن میکنه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## S I N A

> ینی اولین کسایی که میان این تاپیک با این عنوان گمراه کننده درس نخون تشریف دارن
> ببینم کی چراغ اول رو روشن میکنه


*مگه هر کی تقلب کنه یعنی درس نخونه یا خنگ و تنبله ؟!
تو جامعه ای که همه گرگ تشریف دارن و با **** بازی خودشون رو میکشن بالا اگر ما اینجوری نباشیم مثل گوسفند میخورنمون
ببخشید رک گفتم.*

----------


## ah.at

مممممممممنننننننننننننننن  ننننننننن

----------


## gign

> *مگه هر کی تقلب کنه یعنی درس نخونه یا خنگ و تنبله ؟!
> تو جامعه ای که همه گرگ تشریف دارن و با **** بازی خودشون رو میکشن بالا اگر ما اینجوری نباشیم مثل گوسفند میخورنمون
> ببخشید رک گفتم.*


توجیه محضه

----------


## a.z.s

> *مگه هر کی تقلب کنه یعنی درس نخونه یا خنگ و تنبله ؟!
> تو جامعه ای که همه گرگ تشریف دارن و با **** بازی خودشون رو میکشن بالا اگر ما اینجوری نباشیم مثل گوسفند میخورنمون
> ببخشید رک گفتم.*


بابا چرا میزنی خو
شوخی کردم 
من خودم اولین کسی بودم که عنوان این مطلب رو دیدم و اینجا کپیش کردم
در حالی که تقلب نمیکنم میرسونم ولی خودم تقلب نمیکنم

----------


## gign

> ینی اولین کسایی که میان این تاپیک با این عنوان گمراه کننده درس نخون تشریف دارن
> ببینم کی چراغ اول رو روشن میکنه


 :Yahoo (110):

----------


## hanjera

تقلب نوعی زیرکی میباشد.
به هیچ وجه تنبلی نیست...
سخن بزرگان :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sahar95

> تقلب نوعی زیرکی میباشد.
> به هیچ وجه تنبلی نیست...
> سخن بزرگان


خخخخخ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sahar95

اونی که رو بطری اب بود جالبه تاحالا ندیده بودم.... :Yahoo (4): 

اقا من رو دستمال کاغذی  هم دیدم..

----------


## Saeed735

یه روش جالبیم من بگم که از یه نفر هنرمند یاد گرفتم :Yahoo (4): 


ایشون با مداد فشاری روی دفترشون تقلب مینوشتن....جوری که داخل مداد فشاری نوک نمیذاشتن :Yahoo (16): ....در حقیقت هنگام نوشتن تقلب چیزی دیده نمیشد و نوشته بصورت مستتر در روی کاغذ بود :Yahoo (77): ...یعنی رد مینداخت دیگه رو کاغذ...

سر جلسه امتحان اون قسمتهایی از ورق رو که خودش میدونست اونجا تقلب نوشترو با مداد رنگ میزد و همه چیز آشکار میشد.... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amin-jh

چه مسخره بازیا  :Yahoo (79): 
ما برگمونو عوض می کنیم .
مثلا من نخوندم میدم بقل دستیم بنویسه برام .

----------


## sandbad

همین کارارو کردی که املات ضعیف شده
بغل دستی، نه بقل دستی

----------


## a.z.s

> اونی که رو بطری اب بود جالبه تاحالا ندیده بودم....
> 
> اقا من رو دستمال کاغذی  هم دیدم..


یکی نیست متن رو بخونه؟؟؟؟
همش اون سه تا عکس رو میبینید

----------


## salam55

> یه روش جالبیم من بگم که از یه نفر هنرمند یاد گرفتم
> 
> 
> ایشون با مداد فشاری روی دفترشون تقلب مینوشتن....جوری که داخل مداد فشاری نوک نمیذاشتن....در حقیقت هنگام نوشتن تقلب چیزی دیده نمیشد و نوشته بصورت مستتر در روی کاغذ بود...یعنی رد مینداخت دیگه رو کاغذ...
> 
> سر جلسه امتحان اون قسمتهایی از ورق رو که خودش میدونست اونجا تقلب نوشترو با مداد رنگ میزد و همه چیز آشکار میشد....


ایشون حیف شدن واقعا! الان باید تو ناسا مشغول کار بودن با این هوش و درایت!  :Yahoo (4):  
خدایی خیلی روش زیرکانه ایه در نوع خودش

----------


## negar~

> بابا چرا میزنی خو
> شوخی کردم 
> من خودم اولین کسی بودم که عنوان این مطلب رو دیدم و اینجا کپیش کردم
> در حالی که تقلب نمیکنم میرسونم ولی خودم تقلب نمیکنم


شرف بر درودت دلاور

----------


## Tzar

*O_o  O_o*
*از همون بچگی جُربزه تقلب رو نداشتم و الانم ندارم : )) بدبختی اینجاس که بهم تقلب بدن (کاغذ) بگیرم هم نمیتونم بنویسم : |
مدرسه ما چند روز پیش سر امتحان د ی ف ر ا ن س ی ل یکی از بچه ها جزوه اورده بود از اون مینوشت :/
به نظرم تقلب رو فقط شاگردای تنبل نمیکنن ، هر کسی مطمئننا موفق شدن و سریع به مقصد رسیدن رو دوست داره ، اگه اینا با چاشنی شانس هم همراه شه دیگه...: )

*

----------


## Behnam10

من حوزه ی دخترا رو نمیدونم اما در حوزه ی امتحانی پسرا در امتحانات نهایی سوم  تقلب بیداد میکرد . کلا از واجبات شرکت در امتحانات نهایی اشنایی با هنر تقلب کردنه . در کل من خودم در نهایی هم تقلب کردم و هم تقلب دادم . بچه های سوم هم ایشالله بعد از امتحانات نهایی مثل ماها تجربتون در تقلب زیاد میشه و به روش های نوین تقلب دست پیدا میکنید .
البته طبق گفته های دوستان دانشجوم مث اینکه این استعداد تقلب کردن تازه در دانشگاه شکوفا میشه .

----------


## pedram7

یه چیزی بگم
تقلب کمش خوبه ولی زیاد از حد انجام دادنش آدمو بدبخت میکنه
من خودم دوم راهنمایی که بودم خیلی تقلب میکردم امتحانای خرداد که شده بود اصلا نمرم خوب نشد چون به تقلب وابسته بودم :Yahoo (101): 
ولی در کل تقلب کردن در حد 1 نمره تو امتحان به نظرم اشکال نداره مثلا یه جاخالی یا چهار گزینه ای  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## broslee

تقلب که اشکالی نداره.تو قرآن هم اومده.

خدا به پیامبر میگه:
قَدْ نَرَ‌ىٰ تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ ...

ماروگرداندن تو را گاهگاهی به سوی آسمان می‌بینیم  پس تو را به سوی  قبله‌ای متوجّه می‌سازیم که از آن خوشنود خواهی شد، و لذا رو به سوی  مسجدالحرام کن، و در هر جا که بودید روهای خود را به جانب آن کنید.
/////////////////////////////////////////
فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَـٰهَ إِلَّا اللَّـهُ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ‌ لِذَنبِكَ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ۗ وَاللَّـهُ يَعْلَمُ مُتَقَلَّبَكُمْ وَمَثْوَاكُمْ

بدان که قطعاً هیچ معبودی جز الله وجود ندارد. برای گناهان خود و مردان و  زنان مؤمن آمرزش بخواه. خدا از حرکات و سکناتتان کاملاً آگاه است (و  می‌داند به کجا می‌روید و در کجا زندگی می‌کنید و چه می‌کنید و چه  نمی‌کنید).
------------------------------------------------------------------
﴾  وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الْعَزِيزِ الرَّ‌حِيمِ  ﴿٢١٧﴾  الَّذِي يَرَ‌اكَ حِينَ تَقُومُ  
وَتَقَلُّبَكَ فِي السَّاجِدِينَ

و بر خداوند شکست ناپذیر مهربان توکل کن.
کسی که میبیند تو را وقتی بلند میشوی.
و حرکت (قیام و رکوع و سجود و نشست و برخاست) تو را در میان سجده کنندگان.

/////////////////////////-------------------------------
البته الان من یه چیز هایی رو سانسور کردم تا به هدفم برسم.در واقع اول یه چیزی تو ذهنم بود و میخواستم به هر زوری بوده از قرآن برداشتش کنم.
مثلا آیاتی که تقلب رو برای کافران ذکر کرده براتون نگفتم.
لَا يَغُرَّ‌نَّكَ تَقَلُّبُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُ‌وا فِي الْبِلَادِ 
رفت و آمد کافران در شهرها، تو را نفریبد.

أَوْ يَأْخُذَهُمْ فِي تَقَلُّبِهِمْ فَمَا هُم بِمُعْجِزِينَ ﴿٤٦﴾
یا به هنگامی (که برای کسب مال و ثروت افزونتر) در رفت و آمدند، (عذاب)دامانشان را بگیرد در حالی که قادر به فرار نیستند؟!
///////////////////////////////////----------------------------
به این میگن بازی با کلمات.
معنی تقلب بر خلاف اکثر کلمات در فارسی و عربی متفاوت است.مواظب باشین گول نخورین. دو راه قوی :
1.مشاهده ی آیات قبل و بعد و مفهومشونه که معنی یک کلمه رو براتون مشخص میکنه.
2.گوش دادن به نظرات متفاوت که از برداشت بد جلوگیری میکنه.

----------


## pedram7

حالا از روش های نوین تقلب براتون بگم فیض ببرین
برای تقلب توی آزمون ها باید یه ماشین حساب داشته باشید قبلش با دوستتون هماهنگ کنین که مثلا 10 تا سوال دین و زندگی رو بهم برسونی  
سر جلسه آزمون به یه دلیلی ماشین حساب رو ازت میگیره بعد جواب 10 تا سوال اول رو به صورت شماره تو ماشین حساب مینویسه و ماشین حساب رو بهتون بر میگردونه و شما هم همون گزینه ها رو میزنین و جواب درس هایی که دوستتون بلد نیست رو بهش میدین  :Yahoo (20): 

یکی روش دیگه که معمولا تو امتحانای کلاسی جواب میده اینه که نکته های مهم رو که میخواین تقلب کنین رو توی یه کتاب غیر مرتبط توی صفحه اول یادداشت کنین بعد موقع امتحان همون کتاب رو به عنوان زیردستی استفاده کنین و وقتی که دبیر حواسش نبود سریع همون صفحه از کتاب رو بیارین و فیض ببرین  :Yahoo (4): 
البته چون بچه های کلاس ما فعالن از روش هایی مثل نوشتن مطلب روی مچ دست یا روی کفش و غیره هم استفاده کردن که خوب هم جواب میده :Yahoo (4): 

و من الله توفیق :Yahoo (4):

----------


## broslee

یکی تو کلاس ما هست کل کتاب رو میکنه تو چند برگه 5در 5 (سانتی متر).

میگه از انتشارات مختلف پیشنهاد دادن که بیا این خلاصه ها تو بده منتشر کنیم هر چی فروختیم نصف نصف.

البته تا حالا راضی نشده و میگه این  فناوری ارزش خیلی بیشتر از ایناست.

(قسمت آبی رنگ شوخیه)

----------


## broslee

یه روز ناظممون اومد گفت فردا امتحان تاریخ ترم اول میگیرم.
ما نهایت سعیمون رو کردین ولی نتونستیم کامل بخونیم.

رفتیم اعتراض کردیم که اینجوری هممون میفتیم گفت راه نداره.

وقت امتحان نصف کلاس و من  رفتیم سالن امتحانات.

نصف بقیه ی سر کلاس موندن و معلم فیزیکمون که انسان عادی ای نبود بالا سرشون بود.

ما همه 15 به پایین و اونا به طرز عجیبی همه 19 و 20 شدن.معلممون گفته بود تاریخ مهم نیست فکر خودتونو خراب نکنین کتاب رو باز کنین و تقلب کنین من دم در وایمیسم اگه ناظم اومد خبر بدم.

----------


## Forgotten

> یه روز ناظممون اومد گفت فردا امتحان تاریخ ترم اول میگیرم.
> ما نهایت سعیمون رو کردین ولی نتونستیم کامل بخونیم.
> 
> رفتیم اعتراض کردیم که اینجوری هممون میفتیم گفت راه نداره.
> 
> وقت امتحان نصف کلاس و من  رفتیم سالن امتحانات.
> 
> نصف بقیه ی سر کلاس موندن و معلم فیزیکمون که انسان عادی ای نبود بالا سرشون بود.
> 
> ما همه 15 به پایین و اونا به طرز عجیبی همه 19 و 20 شدن.معلممون گفته بود تاریخ مهم نیست فکر خودتونو خراب نکنین کتاب رو باز کنین و تقلب کنین من دم در وایمیسم اگه ناظم اومد خبر بدم.


معلم تاریخ ما خیلی معلم خوبیه 
کلا 20 تا سوال مشخص کرده برای نوبت اول گفته اینارو بخونید از اینا سوال میاد دلیلشم این بود که برای شما این درس هیچ تثیری در سرنوشتتون نداره واقعا دمش گرم

----------


## broslee

> معلم تاریخ ما خیلی معلم خوبیه 
> کلا 20 تا سوال مشخص کرده برای نوبت اول گفته اینارو بخونید از اینا سوال میاد دلیلشم این بود که برای شما این درس هیچ تثیری در سرنوشتتون نداره واقعا دمش گرم


معلم ما هم برا ترم دوم یه 30 40 سوالی رو مشخص کرد و از اونا آورد.یکی تو کلاسمون بود با وجود این هم افتاد.

----------


## Amirhesam7

من کاری با شوخی و جدیش ندارم اما واقعا تو برخی امتحان های سرنوشت ساز مثل نهایی و کنکور واقعا عادلانس ؟ 
اون دوستانی هم که توجیه کردن همه تقلب میکنن پس منم میکنم هم مثل توجیه دزدی از پولداره که میگی اون پولداره من فقیر ؛ 
امیدوارم که واقعا خدا حق رو به حق دار برسونه .

----------


## Amiiin

من برای اولین بار شعر ادبیات حفظ نکرده بودم
نوشتم رو برگه و خوش خیال که در میارم مینویسمش
آقا برگه سوالارو که دادن درش اوردم بزارم زیر سوال افتاد جلو پای مراقب  :Yahoo (68): درجا برش داشتم شانس اوردم روش اونور بود
تا آخر جلسه هم دیگه ترسیدم در بیارم
حالا سوال شعر حفظی چی بود ؟ بیت شعر فلان که تخلص شاعر در ان به کار رفته :Yahoo (17): 
در عوض پشتیم و کسای دیگه درآوردن و نوشتن
خاک تو سرم ک بلد نیستم تقلب کنم :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## saeedkh76

تقلب خیلی حال میده خدایی
من اکثرا نمراتم بالا بود ولی با تقلب که نمره میگرفتم اصن یه کیف دیگه داشت
انواعشم تجربه کردم
یبار آزمون مرآت از رو کلید زدیم با یکی از رفقا
یبار آزمون آیه های تمدن کلید کش رفتم
یبارم با همون رفیق قبلی با ماشین حساب تقلب کردیم یبارم با اسمس"این مورد آخری واقعا حرفه ای بود :Yahoo (15): "
ولی برا آزمون احکام لو رفتم...خدا زدم :Yahoo (68):

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوستان
دوستان ببخشید
به جای اینکه روش های تقلب رو به بچه ها یاد بدید - یه خرده روش خوب خوندن رو به بچه ها یاد بدید که وادار به این گناه نشن
خداوکیلی بخوا نگاه کنی در حق بچه هایی که میخوننو بدون تقلب نمره میارن ظلم میشه
با تشکر (امیدوارم استارتر ناراحت نشن و قصد بی احترامی هم نداشتم)  (فقط ازتون میخوام که یه خرده رو حرفی که زدم فکر کنید)
موفق باشیدهمگی
خدانگهدار :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام دوستان
> دوستان ببخشید
> به جای اینکه روش های تقلب رو به بچه ها یاد بدید - یه خرده روش خوب خوندن رو به بچه ها یاد بدید که وادار به این گناه نشن
> خداوکیلی بخوا نگاه کنی در حق بچه هایی که میخوننو بدون تقلب نمره میارن ظلم میشه
> با تشکر (امیدوارم استارتر ناراحت نشن و قصد بی احترامی هم نداشتم)  (فقط ازتون میخوام که یه خرده رو حرفی که زدم فکر کنید)
> موفق باشیدهمگی
> خدانگهدار


ینی یکی نیست متن رو بخونه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
متن در مورد نکاتیه که موقع مطالعه باید بهش توجه کنید
نه تقلب
همه دارن افتخاراتشون تو تقلب رو میگن یکی نیست متن رو بخونه؟؟

----------


## Moein a

> معلم تاریخ ما خیلی معلم خوبیه 
> کلا 20 تا سوال مشخص کرده برای نوبت اول گفته اینارو بخونید از اینا سوال میاد دلیلشم این بود که برای شما این درس هیچ تثیری در سرنوشتتون نداره واقعا دمش گرم


بابا خوش بحالتون ما که وقتی تاریخ داشتیم دبیرمون سوال که نمی داد هیچ خط به خط کتاب درسی رو گفت باید بخونید :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
دیگه کلا اون سال خط زیست زدیم فقط نشستیم تاریخ خوندیم ولی خدایش یعنی حسرت می خورم چطور با این طرز بیانش دبیر زیست نشد

----------


## sahar95

> من حوزه ی دخترا رو نمیدونم اما در حوزه ی امتحانی پسرا در امتحانات نهایی سوم  تقلب بیداد میکرد . کلا از واجبات شرکت در امتحانات نهایی اشنایی با هنر تقلب کردنه . در کل من خودم در نهایی هم تقلب کردم و هم تقلب دادم . بچه های سوم هم ایشالله بعد از امتحانات نهایی مثل ماها تجربتون در تقلب زیاد میشه و به روش های نوین تقلب دست پیدا میکنید .
> البته طبق گفته های دوستان دانشجوم مث اینکه این استعداد تقلب کردن تازه در دانشگاه شکوفا میشه .



چیییییییییییییییییی؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟نهایییییییی  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نامردا پس حق مارو خوردین :Yahoo (112):

----------


## sahar95

> ینی یکی نیست متن رو بخونه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> متن در مورد نکاتیه که موقع مطالعه باید بهش توجه کنید
> نه تقلب
> همه دارن افتخاراتشون تو تقلب رو میگن یکی نیست متن رو بخونه؟؟



جوش نزن داداش خوندیم ولی قشنگ اینه ک از این نکات بگیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## biology115

یادش بخبر

من و دوستم سال چهارم تو امتحانات نوبت اول 

سوالات زیست و زبان و شیمی رو از تو دفتر کش رفتیم ...

ای حال داد ...   :2:

----------


## Ali.N

اسپم ممنون روش کاربردی بدین :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## atena.p

این کارا چیه؟بشین حروف ب حروف درس رو فینگلیش بنویس توی دفتر.بعد هم بذار زیر دستت :Yahoo (99): البته فقط واسه امتحان زبان این روش جواب نمیده :Yahoo (12):

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> بابا خوش بحالتون ما که وقتی تاریخ داشتیم دبیرمون سوال که نمی داد هیچ خط به خط کتاب درسی رو گفت باید بخونید
> دیگه کلا اون سال خط زیست زدیم فقط نشستیم تاریخ خوندیم ولی خدایش یعنی حسرت می خورم چطور با این طرز بیانش دبیر زیست نشد


دبیر تاریخ ما چون رشتش بود خوب درس میده ....... نه سوال میگه ......... نه نمره اضاف میکنه ....... خط به خط هم سوال میده ...... :Yahoo (113): 

میدونید جالبیش چیه ؟
نوبت اول اگه اشتباه نکنم باید تا درس 12 باشه   :Yahoo (35): ..... درسش عقب بود چون زیاد تعطیلی خورد بهش و  البته جلساتی که میخواست امتحان مستمر بگیره دیگه درس نمیداد و تا آخر زنگ فرصت نوشتن بود ...... ایشون 2 جلسه ی آخر رو 5 درس داد  :Yahoo (13):  ....... اوضاعی داریما !!!!!!!

اینم بگم که هفته پیش امتحان نوبت اول تاریخ داشتیم چون نرسیدم اون 5 درس رو بخونم ( فقط 1 دونه نیم روز فرصت داده بودن ....... میشه برا تاریخ ؟ داریم همچین چیزی ؟ ) .... یه نامه دکتر گرفتم نرفتم ......کلا انداختم بعد امتحانات  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

آقا از متن استفاده کردم ......... ممنون .............  :Yahoo (3): 
حالا 4تا روش درست و حسابی هم بنویس حالشو ببریم  :Yahoo (4):

----------

